# cloudy eye



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

I have a cobalt tinc that has a cloudy eye...I was thinking of mixing an anti-bacterial and an anti-fungal (the powder stuff for aquarium fish) with lots of water and applying with an eye dropper.

Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

i also have the same symptoms on an azureus does anybody have any suggestions??

thanks
blair


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Vet... otherwise impossible to know the underlying cause.


----------

